# Is 556 brass the same as 223 brass



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Sorry for the newbe questons just ya have to learn some how. I have a old Rem 788 that is a great shooter But being so new to reloading i don't want to mess it up. I've heard of the bolt handle snapping off on them. Any Info won't be great. 
Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

They are dimensionally the same. If you're looking at acquiring used brass the 5.56 often has crimped primers.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In theory, the 5.56 brass is thicker, giving it a slightly smaller internal capacity.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> In theory, the 5.56 brass is thicker, giving it a slightly smaller internal capacity.


True, but I believe just the stuff with the NATO headstamp (circle with a cross through it) really is.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is such a common topic there are tons of information, charts, spreadsheets on it going back since dinosaur times.










Also go here and do some reading, note the weight vs capacity chart not quite halfway down:

http://www.6mmbr.com/223rem.html

-DallanC


----------

